# I'm a chem major but...



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah so I'm a chemistry major, but I can't take chem classes. The lectures are fine, but labs are terrible. They are three hours of constant adrenaline rushes and anxiety. 

Any students have anything like this? How have you coped, gotten through it, etc.? Did your grades suffer at all from taking a class that really brings about anxiety?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Not a chem major, but former bio major so I can relate. Chem labs are definitely "weed out classes". I got through it by going through lab procedures front to back before each lab and outlining the individual steps for each lab in detail before each session. Putting the prep work into each lab really helped control my anxiety since I was able to anticipate any mistakes I might make. Don't be afraid to ask for help if you need it...if you don't like one person's approach, get a second opinion. I became friendly with the grad student who gave the prelab lecture so I was able to get a lot of help from her. She ended up being a lot more helpful/approachable than the lab people who ran the hellish office hours. 

My grades didn't suffer from these types of labs, although it was nerve-racking the first couple of weeks. My problem was/is with public speaking, not labs. You might feel that because you have SA that you are the only one that has anxiety about these types of labs, but in my experience everyone has that, they just hide it better.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, definitely experienced anxiety in chem labs. I finally finished Ochem though, and it's just relieving... no more chem for the most part! (unless I take biochem). Anyways... last semester, labs were done mostly alone (usually had a partner in previous classes), and I was amazed at how I actually pulled through. Best way to reduce stress is to ACTUALLY READ THE LAB, til you've got it. I'm a huge slacker on this though, because I'm always like frantically getting things done and putting labs off. Chem lab did gradually get easier, after like 4 sems of it, I finally started to get used to the equipment, lol (started). For the things we did partner on, I had a TERRIBLE partner, so it was amazing on days when I could break free and realize that I'm more capable than people like that... she was outgoing, annoying, lazy, not so bright, kinda mean, messed EVERYTHING up, and slowed me down even more than I already am. I even switched partners later in the semester, because I wasn't going to have my grades suffer anymore because of her. Had to ask a guy that usually had to partner with 3 people instead of 2. But basically, what I've learned from chem labs, is just to do your thing. Take it seriously, and you'll have an edge on people like my lab partner. After chem. labs, hopefully you'll have a chance to relax, instead of studying for some test, because I definitely need to retire for the day after that, lol.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I haven't taken college chem yet (will this fall), but I am a bio/pre-vet major and I've taken a lot of lab classes in high school.

I was in an accelerated science program at my high school, so I got to take everything a year ahead with the kids from the grade above. Unfortunately, the people in my lab classes were... less than bright? Everyone wanted to be my lab partner because I was the only one who knew what I was doing. 

I did really well in the labs, but there was certainly a level of anxiety involved. I wanted to make sure I knew exactly what I was doing, so I got really uptight about it. I definitely took the leadership role in my lab group, to put it mildly, but afterwards people would have to decide if putting up with my rather pushy/take-charge attitude towards labs was worth another good grade.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Doc Rice said:


> Yeah so I'm a chemistry major, but I can't take chem classes. The lectures are fine, but labs are terrible. They are three hours of constant adrenaline rushes and anxiety.
> 
> Any students have anything like this? How have you coped, gotten through it, etc.? Did your grades suffer at all from taking a class that really brings about anxiety?


i WAS math/science major...i went through a year of gen bio 1 and 2...got up to precalc which i didnt pass...and got an A in gen chem 1(highest lecture score)
i had to cheat my way through the lab and rode off of my lab partner im just not set for it. i got up to gen chem 2 and did the same thing...although this time i lost all motivation and failed the lecture...i got an A on the last quiz with a few weeks left in the semester, and i prob coulda passed but i said **** it...i had a lab report due,and i cant do that.

so i didnt last very far...i was all set to take calc 1,orgo 1 and orgo 2 this summer...but obviously i failed chem 2 and precalc...and i wasnt gonna retake those...however orgo 1 is all lab reports and in the summer theres 5 hour labs twice per week with t he 6 hour lectures
combined with calc that overlaps them both sicne its in the summer 2 section

so im switching to a psych major.
im currently taking psych 2 and speech all in the summer. almost finished with them both and have an A in both classes. have the highest grade in speech right now..although i missed lat class so i might get a score off....i actually have a speech to give tomorrow at 9am but im procrastinating. i havent even started it. i have to write the speech,do a pwoerpoint,cite 5 sources,make a works cited, and all that...she tells us not to memorize it but ido it anyway cause icant improvise by just looking at an outline. i can memorize it in an hour or so though so i mall good.

yeah im rambling. my advice is to run. chem jsut gets a lot worse. physical chemistry is all advanced level calc...and iheard if you mnake one mistake youre ****ed.

chem ust annoys me..all the ridiculous questions


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

ive taken chem1 so far. My labs were just confusing to figure out, when it came to the calculations that is. Other than that i thought it wasnt that bad, well except for the lab quizzes. I got a 40 on one and maybe a 70 on the other. 

Im sorry you feel anxious about the lab parts. If you need help figuring them out im sure you can go up to your professor any time.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Ask if you can work alone. I never asked, I kind of just swallowed the anxiety and did it. Half the kids in there are clueless, so don't worry. Second semester, my lab partner dropped out of college so I was all alone. Man, I never knew I could take care of a lab experiment all on my own.

Also, if you get stuck with a good TA, you're golden. I became very friendly with mine, and she helped me in great detail whenever I asked for help.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just for the title: :nw

Labs are absolutely awful! I survived because I had really nice partners.
Otherwise No Way.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I failed university because of it. I wasn't even talking to anyone or taking any meds at that point.

I really reccommend you talk to someone, even if you have no one you feel you could talk to at the moment I would go see a counselor or the doctor. It's just not worth failing your grades for.


----------



## snoogle_bear (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh man, I can totally relate to you. I was a chemistry major, graduated 2007. Labs were awful not because of the content of the lab but because of all the other people around especially in lower division labs. People are just rushing around you to grab reagents and glassware and trying to get out of there as fast as they can. But it got better in upper division because there were less people so it was less hectic but I still did not enjoy them due to people trying to outdo each other. The best thing is like other people said, read your lab thoroughly beforehand so you know what you are doing.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a bio major, but since I'm premed and a chem minor I've taken a good deal of chem classes(gen chem, ochem1, ochem2, analytical). To me it sounds like your anxiety is the issue because, honestly, only analytical had a lab I felt was seriously challenging since the lower level labs didn't grade on being super efficient and accurate in product formation. The lower level classes seemed to either teach basic chemical lab techniques or demonstrate theory, at least in my experience. Anyways, unfortunately if you want to pursue chemistry you have to get good in the lab, there is no way around it, because that's where your career will lead you to. The good thing about real labs though is that the equipment is awesome, accurate, and generally easy to use, and nobody will hopefully be breathing down your neck constantly.


----------

